# What do dealers do with "all" the diesels traded in DPF delete kits?



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Im talking about all the DEF systems and particulate filters being removed. Do they get sold to unsuspecting buyers or wholesaled to used car dealers. Just curious if they're allowed to be traded in as if nothing is wrong (or does the dealer even accept them as trade)? Once the warranty period is over does it matter? Or do they just state that the buyer is buying a truck with emissions not working (or there at all)? It's got to be an epidemic!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Put them back to stock if the Dealer plans to resale it. If the dealer sends them to auction, then they sell them in auction with a note that it has been modified. Most diesel trucks sold at auction go to Mexico, so they do not care.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

dont think they are allowed to sell them without emissions


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the last time I was at a real shop, they had prices for putting it all back like the factory sent it. There were different "levels" depending on what had been taken off and how long it was run like that. All of them were expensive. In the same shop, I saw new diesel trucks coming in for maintenance that the stainless steel was still shiny on the inside of the exhaust pipe. The days of these idiots "rolling coal" are numbered.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

When you trade it in the dealer has to return it to stock by law. It pays to keep the cats and dpf if you remove it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I traded in a 6.4 back in march and they took a grand off my trade in because I lost/someone took my stock dpf from our yard a few years ago. Only reason I got 200k out of that motor with no problems were because of the delete/tunes. It wasn't a coal roller but I'd spit a little on a rare occasion for tree huggers and hood rats that don't know how to drive.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I wouldn't put the 6.4's in the good diesel category personally. I would still be running my 7.3 if I hadn't gotten rear ended. The D7 I have now is good for 500K easily and closer to 1M the way I run it. The 07's were the last of the non DEF engines.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

want i want to know is what do the dealerships do with all of the programers, and dpf delete kits.. if they throw it away, they are losing out on some serious coin. last i heard an H&S with delete capabilities was going for about $1500-2K


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

a deleted truck with a good tune will run very clean. beats the heck out of your engine choking on it's own deposits.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> want i want to know is what do the dealerships do with all of the programers, and dpf delete kits.. if they throw it away, they are losing out on some serious coin. last i heard an H&S with delete capabilities was going for about $1500-2K


They return it to stock and give the exhaust and programmer back to the individual who traded in the vehicle.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

All I want to know is how to get rid of the DEF crapola on my truck. Mileage goes from 17+ down to 13 when that kicks in.

Insane.

As for regs, It has less to do with the "coal" and more to do with the non-particulates


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> All I want to know is how to get rid of the DEF crapola on my truck. Mileage goes from 17+ down to 13 when that kicks in.
> 
> Insane.
> 
> As for regs, It has less to do with the "coal" and more to do with the non-particulates


buy a tune and swap exhaust...


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I traded my 6.4 that was H&S tuned with 189k miles, had no problems. Dealers wanted to take off 2-3k to return to stock. I didn't have the DPF pipe or cat anymore. Found a dealer that took it and sold it tuned.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I was talking to my mechanic yesterday and he officially won't even touch tuners and mods anymore, which includes buying tuners or deletes, etc. They are cracking down on it very seriously. The tuners with the "good" off road tunes aren't sold commercially anymore, only private to private. Considering his attitude about the tuners and mods, I would imagine that "officially" the dealerships destroy them. Unofficially what the service manager actually does with them, who knows. I do know that the Feds are seriously cracking down on any removal/overriding of any Federally mandated pollution control measure and serious fines are being levied.

As I understand it, most of the mods that are done now a days on the 6.4s are all internal, no real external changes. Just gut the exhaust (it still looks like stock), install a tuner and simply unplug the EGR. If you have a good tuner you can get the good mileage and performance. This is due to the visual inspections that has to be passed for the vehicle inspection.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

(e) No person may sell, offer for sale, or use any system or device which circumvents or alters any system, device, engine, or any part thereof, installed by a vehicle manufacturer to comply with the Federal Motor Vehicle Control Program during actual in-use operation of a motor vehicle on Texas roadways. A notice of the prohibitions and requirements of this subsection shall be displayed at all motor vehicle parts, supply, repair, alternative fuel conversion, or other vehicle service facilities in Texas which sell, offer for sale, install, or offer to install any vehicle emission control, exhaust system or device, aftermarket alternative fuel conversion, or engine. The notice shall be displayed in a prominent and conspicuous location near each consumer entrance way and service counter. The notice shall read: "State law prohibits any person from selling, offering for sale, or using any system or device for the purpose of circumventing the emission control device on a vehicle or vehicle engine. State law also prohibits any person from removing or disconnecting any part of the emission control system of a motor vehicle, except to install replacement parts which are equally effective in reducing emissions. Violators are subject to penalties under the TCAA of up to *$25,000 per violation."* This notice shall be no smaller than 8 by 10 inches (20.32 cm by 25.4 cm) and shall be clearly visible to all customers.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> I was talking to my mechanic yesterday and he officially won't even touch tuners and mods anymore, which includes buying tuners or deletes, etc. They are cracking down on it very seriously. The tuners with the "good" off road tunes aren't sold commercially anymore, only private to private. Considering his attitude about the tuners and mods, I would imagine that "officially" the dealerships destroy them. Unofficially what the service manager actually does with them, who knows. I do know that the Feds are seriously cracking down on any removal/overriding of any Federally mandated pollution control measure and serious fines are being levied.
> 
> As I understand it, most of the mods that are done now a days on the 6.4s are all internal, no real external changes. Just gut the exhaust (it still looks like stock), install a tuner and simply unplug the EGR. If you have a good tuner you can get the good mileage and performance. This is due to the visual inspections that has to be passed for the vehicle inspection.


I have an 09 6.4 and I have a turbo back 5in exhaust. No cat, no muffler, and best of all no DPF. I have never had an issue with getting the truck inspected. In Fort Bend county there is no emissions test on diesels, but to your point I wouldn't be surprised in the future if I was harassed due to the obvious visual change.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I haul hay for side money in the summer time. I use my diesel trucks to haul hay. I will not haul hay with a truck that has a cat or dpf on it. It gets too hot and starts grass fires which I would be responsible for. I know I represent a very small minority of people that delete their trucks for a purpose past fuel mileage and "rolling coal". I simply cannot afford to start a grass fire in south central Texas. I would be jailed. 
Btw...the ambulances which are newer ford products don't have their dpf or cats either for this same purpose in our counties. 
No I don't roll coal. Yes it is stupid. I will not start a grass fire and if they want to fine me for that oh well. It's better than being barred for burning up the countryside and my neighbors houses.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Knot Kidding said:


> (e) No person may sell, offer for sale, or use any system or device which circumvents or alters any system, device, engine, or any part thereof, installed by a vehicle manufacturer to comply with the Federal Motor Vehicle Control Program during actual in-use operation of a motor vehicle on Texas roadways. A notice of the prohibitions and requirements of this subsection shall be displayed at all motor vehicle parts, supply, repair, alternative fuel conversion, or other vehicle service facilities in Texas which sell, offer for sale, install, or offer to install any vehicle emission control, exhaust system or device, aftermarket alternative fuel conversion, or engine. The notice shall be displayed in a prominent and conspicuous location near each consumer entrance way and service counter. The notice shall read: "State law prohibits any person from selling, offering for sale, or using any system or device for the purpose of circumventing the emission control device on a vehicle or vehicle engine. State law also prohibits any person from removing or disconnecting any part of the emission control system of a motor vehicle, except to install replacement parts which are equally effective in reducing emissions. Violators are subject to penalties under the TCAA of up to *$25,000 per violation."* This notice shall be no smaller than 8 by 10 inches (20.32 cm by 25.4 cm) and shall be clearly visible to all customers.


I have never noticed this sign or statement. Is this supposed to be visible at all dealerships, mechanics, etc?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

6.4 with added innercooler pipe rolls way less coal.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

txwader247 said:


> I have never noticed this sign or statement. Is this supposed to be visible at all dealerships, mechanics, etc?


Im sure they know about it (wasn't hard to find) probably one of those laws on the books that gets constantly ignored.
http://info.sos.state.tx.us/pls/pub/readtac$ext.TacPage?sl=T&app=9&p_dir=N&p_rloc=97360&p_tloc=&p_ploc=1&pg=6&p_tac=&ti=30&pt=1&ch=114&rl=20


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

they dont do emisions testing on diesels in Texas. some counties dont even test gas jobs. it's pure chit. people will keep the pre DPF diesels running to avoid this garbage.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

oOslikOo said:


> a deleted truck with a good tune will run very clean. beats the heck out of your engine choking on it's own deposits.


yea, that's why it blows black smoke, aka unburned diesel.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

a canned tune will or if you're running a lope/smoke tune. a good clean tune might throw a wisp of smoke at WOT but thats it. had one guy tell me his truck regens less (he's running a tuned truck DPF present) than it did stock because it's running cleaner.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mont said:


> yea, that's why it blows black smoke, aka unburned diesel.


Yes, black smoke is unburned fuel.

A properly tuned truck does NOT do that. Maybe a quick blip when taking off, but not trails of smoke.

Goofballs making their truck, untuned can make it smoke.

Still though, particulates are less the issue. It's the NOx they are after..that's why the DPF, DEF, EGR and other performance choking 'saviors' of the environment.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Mines deleted and tuned. Blows 0 black smoke. 

Will I spend 2k to gain 2 mpg? No


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

They paint the real ones yellow 

Mine's bone stock. It will drag any _one_ of them backwards screaming like a girl, doesn't smoke and passed every inspection known to man recently. Probably _two_ of them, but I have to put a _third_ one on the bed first.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

That's a beast


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

what model kitty is that mont?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's a 2007 D7 turning a 5 speed Allison auto. The hitch for it came in yesterday. It's got a sweet spot at 1800.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

legendary engine as most cats are. rumor has it cat is coming out with a full emissions highway engine.


----------

